# Australian Open Men's Tennis Final



## Rah-Rah (Jan 30, 2022)

Congratulations to Rafael Nadal for making a tremendous comeback to win over Daniil Medvedev in 5 sets 2-6, 6-7, 6-4, 6-4, 7-5. The match lasted almost 6 hours long. This is Nadal's 21st Grand Slam title which leads all Men's Tennis players. Also congratulations to Medvedev for a hard fought match and a great tournament.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 31, 2022)

Yesterday morning, I watched some of it live, when Nadal had won the 3rd set
Last night on ESPN 2 they show the entire match,so watched what I missed in the 4th&final set
I'm happy Rafa won  Danil Medvedev certainly made it close.He couldn't believe Rafa would come back 2 sets down to win.It irritated him the crowd was against him from the get go which didn't help


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 31, 2022)

moviequeen1 said:


> Yesterday morning, I watched some of it live, when Nadal had won the 3rd set
> Last night on ESPN 2 they show the entire match,so watched what I missed in the 4th&final set
> I'm happy Rafa won  Danil Medvedev certainly made it close.He couldn't believe Rafa would come back 2 sets down to win.It irritated him the crowd was against him from the get go which didn't help


I didn't watch it, but I figured the crowd would be with Rafa because he was going for the most Grand Slams in Men's History of 21 and he is well liked. Medvedev does get irritated quite easily and even when he has the crowd behind him he can lose it quickly.


----------



## Beverss (Jan 31, 2022)

That was one of the best matches I've ever seen!!  Was rooting for Nadal!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 31, 2022)

Beverss said:


> That was one of the best matches I've ever seen!!  Was rooting for Nadal!


Welcome to the forum, Beverss!


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 31, 2022)

Oh yes, Welcome to the forum @Beverss.


----------

